# Bang for Buck



## ParkPass (Nov 26, 2009)

I don't see much upgrades for the 30v 2.8 v6's
whats the best bang for buck, looking to get some acceleration boost.
Please give as much info as you can think of, no matter how minimal you may think it is, i'm a total newb and looking at all options!
thanks in advance.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## litesleeper (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Bang for Buck (ParkPass)*

Small bang for big bucks.
http://www.superchargersonline...30VSC


----------



## justinfeener (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Bang for Buck (litesleeper)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ParkPass (Nov 26, 2009)

Looks good, and i would be lying i i said i wasn't intrigued! Always like the turbo over the superchargers though.... I guess i would have to swap out engines or possibly get a custom turbo set up!...
in short term though, there is the chip option.. have i any intake options!!??


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (ParkPass)*

buy the PES charger setup, you wont be disapointed untill your torque converter fails.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: (ParkPass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ParkPass* »_in short term though, there is the chip option..

Chipping's a waste of money on a 30V.
You can turbocharge anything if you want to badly enough. However, for the same money, you probably could have just bought an S4.
G2 FTW!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ParkPass (Nov 26, 2009)

why is it that the 30v v6 are so hard to upgrade!??
maybe i should look into some new exhaust! since it is a true Dual ....... Good idea"? will it help with low end power?


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: (ParkPass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ParkPass* »_why is it that the 30v v6 are so hard to upgrade!??

For starters, there's no turbo to play with. Also there just aren't as many of them to play with. Probably because it was about a $10k option. 

_Quote, originally posted by *ParkPass* »_maybe i should look into some new exhaust! since it is a true Dual ....... Good idea"? will it help with low end power?

I doubt exhaust would make a noticeable difference, even if you go catless. Air still has to go through those crazy intake runners. A 30V exhaust is not cheap either. The best bang for your buck is going to be the G2. Afterwards, if you have the time, money, and inclination, you can think about tweaks like porting & exhaust, but they won't net you much, and you'll probably be better off saving up for a new clutch & flywheel, motor/tranny/diff mounts, and suspension.


----------



## matc (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: ()*

I would agree with this, I have the same engine and I picked up some exhaust from techtonics tuning and I haven't noticed any major differences other than the obvious change in exhaust tone.


----------



## ParkPass (Nov 26, 2009)

As far as my question as to why they v6 is so hard to upgrade, i wasn't talking about the turbo/{lack there of}, just the lack of options for the engine! I wish i had PSI boost. Looks like the best option is to work the suspension and ride stance.. then swap in new engine! unfortunatley the profit share was cut down quite a bit this year.. 
lol....
Was hoping to get a little more power under the hood.
i'll look into $$$ on a swap..
thanks guys for all your opinions!


----------



## litesleeper (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: (ParkPass)*

I'd swap cars before swapping engines. sell the 4motion and look for an A4, A6, or Allroad.
Other peoples' profits are down and quite a few nice cars are sitting on the market.
GL


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: (litesleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *litesleeper* »_I'd swap cars before swapping engines. sell the 4motion and look for an A4, A6, or Allroad.

X2. If you really wanted a turbo, you probably should have gotten an S4...


----------



## passat4mo (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: (ParkPass)*

i got a custom exhaust done with 2.5 inch piping from the cats back, did a resonator delete, and put a flow master muffler on each side it sounds really good and it did help the torque a little bit plus it has noticeable top end increase. find a local shop to do custom exhaust on yours. i picked up mine with everything for $230 it does help and sounds intimidating


----------

